# Health Cabin Flavours From Skyblue - First Impressions Of The Smell/fragrance



## Silver (26/11/13)

Received my Health Cabin flavours from SkyBlue this morning.

I ordered 2.5ml samples of all 18 flavours. 

I know they will probably taste different when mixed and vaping - and it depends how you mix, but here are my first impressions of the smell of each. 

Some of the flavours smelled "purer" than others. Some were pleasant and some were quite artificial. Some smelled just like what its supposed to smell like and some didnt. Some were strong (which I assume flavours need to be) and some I could hardly smell anything. Unless that's my smell senses getting tired 

The ones I liked were:
Menthol - its very strong and I like menthol anyway
Banana - cant believe how real this smells. Spot on. I'm not really a big fan of banana - but this flavour is really accurate
Hazelnut - i love hazelnut generally. This flavour is quite a good rendition. Some alcohol smells wafting through. Strange
Lemon - its strong and bold. Nice
Cherry - its also strong and also has a bit of an alcohol scent coming through. But the cherry is definitely there.
Bubble Gum - i think vaping this would be fun. Smells just like bubble gum

As for the tobacco flavours - RY4 and 555. I could hardly smell anything in these. Maybe more subtle.

The other flavours I didnt really like the smell of. They were either too harsh or artificial smelling. But that's just me - as i have learnt since vaping, taste and smell is so personal that what one person really hates, another may love.

So thats the smell test done - the vaping may go totally differently once the juices are done. 

Olfactory overload !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/11/13)

This is great, thank you Silver. From what I've read from you, you're sensorial abilities are excellent - compared to mine in any case. Looking forward to hear how these impressions translate into juices. The tobaccos will probably require some steeping. I leave my Hangsen Highway/555 for at least a week before using.


----------



## Derick (26/11/13)

A lot of the flavours tend to change quite a bit if you steep the mixture for a while (2/3 days)

Would love you hear another take on them after some steeping in e-qliuid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (26/11/13)

I see some people steep the ry4 up to 6 weeks? Eish, that's a long wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (26/11/13)

Yeah some people have steeping down to a science, but the best I can recommend is this - keep it in a warm place - if you can in some warm water for at least 6 hours.

Keep it in bright light, as more light increases the chemical reaction, but don't put it in direct sunlight - it can 'over steep' that way

If your flavours taste chemical, or perfumy, then you probably have too much flavouring in there, reduce it for your next batch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (26/11/13)

Derick said:


> Yeah some people have steeping down to a science, but the best I can recommend is this - keep it in a warm place - if you can in some warm water for at least 6 hours.
> 
> Keep it in bright light, as more light increases the chemical reaction, but don't put it in direct sunlight - it can 'over steep' that way
> 
> If your flavours taste chemical, or perfumy, then you probably have too much flavouring in there, reduce it for your next batch


Will do that! Thanks Derick.


----------



## Silver (27/11/13)

thanks Derick - I will let you know how it goes. Just waiting for a few more supplies (and some free time) before I can start mixing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/11/13)

Thanks for the compliment Andre. My sensory ability is definitely improving the more I stay away from real cigs. The other night I could not believe how strong the toothpaste tasted. I thought, "Wow, what toothpaste is this". Its the normal one I use - but starting to taste much stronger... Quite amazing...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

